
Polybolos - bane
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polybolos
======
bane
Here's a video of it in action
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZEOEkrJqCQ&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZEOEkrJqCQ&feature=youtu.be&t=1754)

~~~
noobermin
And just like that almost a half hour watching that passes by...thanks :)

------
api
The ancient world seemed almost on the verge of industrializing. I've often
wondered if that might have happened had they not all gone mad with Roman
imperialism and religious fanaticism instead.

~~~
jdc
Could it be that the ancients didn't have the same drive to propagate novel
technologies and saw different ways of improving the human condition?

~~~
jonsen
Well, did they in fact improve human condition? They probably had lots of
engineering talent, with a drive to improve too, but they lacked the
nescessary science to provide proper methods. Calculus means a lot i
industrial engineering. And chemistry has its role. You don't get far with
alchemy.

------
StavrosK
This is also the modern Greek word for "machine gun".

